# The Lounge > The Trading Post >  spotify 99p for three months

## Gary R

Spotify are doing a deal for 99p for 3 months (Introductory Trial Offer) 

 you must cancel before the 3 months are up or you start to pay £9.99 per month.

https://www.spotify.com/uk/

----------

*lost* (12-12-2015)

----------

